# Mister / Fogger



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

Has anyone ever used one of these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/REPTILE-VIVARIUM-MISTER-FOGGER-HUMIDIFIER-MIST-MAKER_W0QQitemZ170236160764QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170236160764&_trkparms=39%3A2|65%3A1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I have seen a few for sale and was wondering if they are any use or if it is a waste of money.

Thanks
:bash:


----------



## howie91 (Nov 20, 2007)

Honest opion....

Don't even bother.. I bought the Exo terra one and with in about 6months it had broken, where by the fuse thing at the top had all corroded and also the wire where it connects into the silver base had broken all the way though due to rust.. Wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.. I now use a Mister from Mist King.


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

If its for your chameleon,I wouldent bother.Yemens dont need high humidity,they can survive in an arid climate although they prefer sub tropical conditions. The only thing it could realy simulate is early morning dew, which chameleons utilise when there is no other water source.

If you do put one in an enclosed space you will proberly need a minutes timer also because air saturated with water is not a good thing.TBH you would be better using a inexpencive drip system for additional hydration.
Im guessing you have been reading that high humidity is essential for chameleons, yemens are one of the few exceptions.Although I admit foggers do look cool!


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for your comments.
We currently mist our chammy a couple of times a day and that seems to do her well. I was really just interested in seeing if anything like that is any good.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, I think they are realy good, Ive had one for three years and its still working. They spit out mineral deposits over time which needs cleaning. You do have to be carful with there use as you have to stop the animal from coming into direct contact with it. Also they vibrate so you have to choose positioning carfully. Chameleons communicate via ultrsound vibrations aswell ( this is still an on going reserch but has been confermed with jacksons) ).


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

i use a fogger in my red eye tree frog enclosure as they need high humidity, but dont think id use one in my chams


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

im considering getting a maplins one (a hell of a lot cheaper but ive been told better than the exo terra ones) for my fire sal


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

The maplin one is £20 but worth it I bought one for my cwd viv and it is th:flrt:e best I have tried the ones that the pet shop sell and they dont last and also can heat the water up this one is great would definately recomend this if you are looking for one


----------



## snOOpy86 (Jun 26, 2008)

maplins £14.99 fogger incase anyone is intrested...

Maplin > Mini-Fogger Mist Generator


----------



## Olliepm (May 29, 2010)

snOOpy86 said:


> maplins £14.99 fogger incase anyone is intrested...
> 
> Maplin > Mini-Fogger Mist Generator


How do you actually set one of these up in an enclosure? I was thinking of setting up tree boa enclosures with these. And can you modify the humidity level in any way?


----------

